# Oh shit i am not pregnant yet but my third nipple is itchy??



## Nolly

Title says it all really!!!

Now bow before me DMom!!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG!!! I love this!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am bowing like a good Korean should, LOL.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## Nolly

I need to get a cream for the itch really!


----------



## dachsundmom

You are so totally invited to come out and play anytime!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nolly said:



> I need to get a cream for the itch really!

My DH will lend you his! LOL

DD found the preseed the other night and I told her it was for DH's 'problem' LOL


----------



## readyformore

I have to go change my pants!!!!!!


----------



## Nolly

Ah thanks Hun!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I'm not pregnant but my flatulence just caused my dogs wake up and bark.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you scared them with your horn!


----------



## Nolly

My sister has recurring thrush and she makes her husband put cream on his lad!

We refer to it as "The Micky Cream"


----------



## Nolly

Actually maybe that's an Irish thing calling it a Micky???


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly said:


> My sister has recurring thrush and she makes her husband put cream on his lad!
> 
> We refer to it as "The Micky Cream"

. 

:rofl:

I dare you to post their pictures! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The only Mickey I know is the mouse or Mickey's Big Mouth beer; I know the beer well, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

For the love of God, use a spolier! LOL


----------



## Nolly

Indigo77 said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> My sister has recurring thrush and she makes her husband put cream on his lad!
> 
> We refer to it as "The Micky Cream"
> 
> .
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I dare you to post their pictures! :haha:Click to expand...

Holy crap!!! Could you imagine!!! This is my sister (who has thrush) and her husband who uses special cream......

I would be shot!


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> My sister has recurring thrush and she makes her husband put cream on his lad!
> 
> We refer to it as "The Micky Cream"
> 
> .
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I dare you to post their pictures! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap!!! Could you imagine!!! This is my sister (who has thrush) and her husband who uses special cream......
> 
> I would be shot!Click to expand...

:rofl:

They wouldn't think it funny?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just mark over their faces, LOL


----------



## Nolly

Hold on and I will ring her and ask her...... LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I dare you to ask at 2am if you can post the pic!


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly said:


> Hold on and I will ring her and ask her...... LOL

.

:rofl:


----------



## Nolly

You are naughty!!!! I text her there and she is going to email me a detailed pic of her thrush!!! Anyone interested in seeing that???

I am joking btw!!!


----------



## Shelley71

Shit, nipples and thrush? This is WAY more entertaining than TTC!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi: Shelley!


----------



## Nolly

Shelley71 said:


> Shit, nipples and thrush? This is WAY more entertaining than TTC!

You forgot Mickys!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Shelley! How's it hanging?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully nothing is hanging too low!


----------



## Shelley71

Hey Brooke and everyone! Ok, wait...I missed Mickeys...what are those?


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> Shit, nipples and thrush? This is WAY more entertaining than TTC!
> 
> You forgot Mickys!!!!Click to expand...

Horns and flatulence, too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Might as well throw in a leaky eye!


----------



## Indigo77

Weren't your tits leaking a few cycles ago?


----------



## Nolly

Mickys are male members.... LOL


----------



## Shelley71

I'm hanging fine. Except that my arm is still all kinds of effed up, so I'm in pain most of the time. Took half a pain pill yesterday evening and then took my sleeping med at 2am. I guess those didn't mix well (even though I waited a long time) and I slept most of the day away!! Didn't really wake up and get around until almost 3! Crazy.

How is the hurricane Indigo? I saw you were heading home tomorrow?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Weren't your tits leaking a few cycles ago?

Only the left one!:haha:

I think if they both leak it's a sure sign, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley, did you temp?


----------



## Nolly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Weren't your tits leaking a few cycles ago?
> 
> Only the left one!:haha:
> 
> I think if they both leak it's a sure sign, LOLClick to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

The coast is clear. Yep, we are heading home tomorrow. We are hoping we will have power by the time we get home.


----------



## Indigo77

What's wrong with your arm?


----------



## Shelley71

hahaha @ mickys! I always think of a drugged drink when I hear of mickys. LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Can you believe Jeff got booted?


----------



## Shelley71

I had an entrapped nerve at the beginning of the year and I had surgery in April, but it's hurting again just as bad as before. It's my right elbow, and I'm right handed. Yeah. Plus, I'm teacher with 115 students whose papers I have to grade. I'm miserable, needless to say.

Yeah, I started temping. This was my 4th day. Had a huge spike yesterday and it stayed high today, but I woke up really hot yesterday, so I think that's all it is. At least I hope so because we haven't BDd since last weekend, until today. That'd be just my luck!


----------



## Shelley71

OMG, no! I'm so upset! Porsche is HOH, and got Pandora's Box yesterday. She and Kalia got $5K, and the curse was that they are all back in teams now. Porsche/Kalie, Jordan/Rachel and Shelly/Adam. Porsche nomd J/R, of course. They are playing veto right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley, if you get a confirmed OV, take the win!


----------



## Shelley71

Very true, Brooke. I have to keep that in mind since not Oing has been the bane of my existence for the past 6 months!


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> OMG, no! I'm so upset! Porsche is HOH, and got Pandora's Box yesterday. She and Kalia got $5K, and the curse was that they are all back in teams now. Porsche/Kalie, Jordan/Rachel and Shelly/Adam. Porsche nomd J/R, of course. They are playing veto right now.

Omg! Teams?!? 

Is everyone except Porsche playing for veto?


----------



## Indigo77

Will you need another surgery?


----------



## Shelley71

I think everyone will be playing veto because it's down to six. At least, that's how it's always been. OH!! And Jordan went OFF on Shelly after the show Thursday. Got in her face screaming at her, throwing around the F word like it was candy. It was awesome. Jordan refuses to even LOOK at Shelly. She's really upset because she thought of her like a second mom and gave up her phone call from home for Shelly. 

I'm not sure about another surgery, but I'm thinking it's probably going to happen. He did the quick fix last time, and said it's possible it might not work. I'm thinking it didn't. So, I'm going to wait a little longer and probably go back in closer to fall break, so I can have it done then, if needed.


----------



## dachsundmom

You get fall break?


----------



## Indigo77

I wish I could have seen Jordan going off on Shelly! How did Shelly take it?


----------



## Shelley71

Yeah, we get three days off in October. Not sure I'll be excited to spend it recouping from a surgery, but at least it's time I won't have to take off from work. I'm trying not to take any days off this year in hopes that I'll have a bunch saved up for if I ever give birth.

Shelly was yelling back, but Rachel had to pull Jordan out because Jordan was up in her face, pointing and SCREAMING. LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo glad to hear all is ok there

This thread was making me laugh LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Nolly said:


> Title says it all really!!!
> 
> Now bow before me DMom!!! lol

:rofl::rofl:I love it ,BOW,!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> I need to get a cream for the itch really!
> 
> My DH will lend you his! LOL
> 
> DD found the preseed the other night and I told her it was for DH's 'problem' LOLClick to expand...

You are bad but I love it :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Shelley71 said:


> OMG, no! I'm so upset! Porsche is HOH, and got Pandora's Box yesterday. She and Kalia got $5K, and the curse was that they are all back in teams now. Porsche/Kalie, Jordan/Rachel and Shelly/Adam. Porsche nomd J/R, of course. They are playing veto right now.

OMG can you put this in spoiler next time....I read it and didnt want to know!!!!!!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Ack! Sorry Sarah! I didn't know anyone else watched it on here except Indigo (she likes the spoilers). 

Then I won't tell you who won veto! :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

Shelley71 said:


> Ack! Sorry Sarah! I didn't know anyone else watched it on here except Indigo (she likes the spoilers).
> 
> Then I won't tell you who won veto! :winkwink:

haha its ok!! I think we talked on the BB thread before.
what do you all think about this season?

hubby likes danielle and was pissed off she got voted out and then was happy jeff went because of it. but I was saying last night how Im annoyed its the crappy floaters who after all this time are suddenly winning things. I think jeff made a good play and it was just bad luck how he got sent out after. Jeff and Jordon have at least played fairly....jeff has only gone back on his word when he finds out someone has screwed him over, apart from that his word is good.

I cant stand shelly, I really cant. she keeps flip flopping to however can help her and her words means nothing. before she was gushing about how much she loved j&j, so I was shocked what happened. jordon gave her that phonecall from home and looks how she repays her! julie chen mentioned a blow up when jeff found out shelly had flipped...hope they show that tonight.

perhaps we can resurrect the BB thread so we can chat there and you can give spoilers to Indigo through the spoiler thing, although that might get confusing if she wants to reply!!! I only came on this thread as Im so out of the loop and I wanted to read the last 2 pages to see what it was all about!!!!!


----------



## Shelley71

I'm with you regarding J/J - I love them. I think they will be showing the pre-show blow up tonight and if you're lucky, they'll show you the after show that I saw on the feeds. It was CRAZY!! 

I feel the same way about the newbs. Ugh.


----------



## Indigo77

Who won veto?


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

